
“This is the Rift.” - fredkelly
https://twitter.com/oculus/status/609045110227992576
======
christoph
Unless they really pull something out at the end, the reaction to this is
certainly muted... painfully so... They seemed to be expecting audience cheers
and have received nothing so far.

